# Small Kibble Size Brand Options?



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,

Well as I wrote in the first thread, my sister is getting a small breed puppy in two-three months. I told her since I don't have a puppy right now and have wanted one for the longest time (I'm trying to wait until I finish college) and figuring I will be keeping him or her when my sister is at work or school. I want to get a good brand of an all life stages dog food or one that is formulated that would be good even if it's for adults (or labeled adult dog food). I'm mainly used to large breed dog's, my price range is $20-$55. The $20 min. price range is from what I see at Petsmart when using the PetPerks card (I went in today to look at somethings). 

We are pretty much co-owning the dog between us, I'm working part-time and trying to get back into college. She's a nurse and has two kids at home. Anyway, brands I've looked at (she asked me to help her look and to pick a good one out) are:

Precise
Innova (and the Prime line, at Petsmart, but not listed on the website)
Wellness (and Core)
Pinnacle
Eagle Pack
Holistic Select (Are they still owned by Eagle Pack?)
Acana (Would have to look at the two smallest bags)

My question also since the dog is going to mature at 10lbs, I would feed between 1/4 to 1/2 cup per meal, correct? Two-three times per day? Any other brands you would recommend?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


Wish breed is the dog? and have the breeder said wish brand of kibble use for the dogs?


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

The puppy will be a Pom/chi mix. The pups are free from a person I know who needed a home for them. The puppy will be eating Puppy chow or Purina, so I really want to change it. My sister doesn't like the junk brands sold in stores. I contacted Pinnacle last night so I'm waiting for them to reply. Sorry if the reply is messed up, I'm using my phone to reply.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

All of those sound like great options. I would choose Acana, I don't think they have it at Petsmart though. But if that's all you have access to Wellness is a good one as well. As a puppy 1/4 to 1/2 cup a meal is ok. As an adult (or after they get spayed/neutered, so from 6 -8 months) I wouldn't feed more than 1/2 cup PER DAY! Otherwise you run the risk of them getting very overweight very fast.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

The other brands listed are the one's I can get at other pet stores in my area as well (there are other's but these are the ones that I found should be in my price range), two stores would take about two hours to get to though. I just want to feed a kibble that isn't too big for the puppy. If this was a medium to large sized dog, I wouldn't worry so much though.

ETA: From what I was told at Petsmart yesterday, I should be able to buy the food within the next few weeks and it should be fine since it's not opened? I was told once it was opened to put a clip on and it put it into a bin? I might end up getting two food bins. One is a 25lb and the other is a 10lb food storage container for dog food.

Does anyone know if pet stores give out details of when a food was stocked on shelves? I wanted to know if it would be good to get the food so soon?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are looking for really small kibble I would recommend Fromm - that is the smallest kibble I have seen! 

Just a tip - don't pour the dog food directly into the bin unless it is labeled as "food grade". Otherwise just leave the food in the bag and put the bag inside the bin.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

I've decided to go with Animal House pet store, they seem to carry a lot more and have two locations near me. So, if one runs out I will be able to (hopefully) get it at the other one which is a convenient thing for me. Fromm, isn't offered at AH. I don't want to ship either...at least not yet. If I find good prices online and can afford the shipping I will go that route, but I have to think of my sister as well. If at some point I wasn't able to pick up a bag she would have to do it herself, I'm doubtful she would order dog food online. So a local store is better. I already have some toys, two collars, and a leash for the puppy as well.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've used the Eagle Pack puppy (yellow bag) with good results for toy dogs. Raised my Italian Greyhounds on it and they did really well. 

Nutrisource Small and Medium breed puppy is super tiny.


----------



## Lexi & Bailey (Apr 19, 2013)

I have to agree with DDBsR4Me. Fromm's is the tiniest kibble that I have seen. My dogs are eating it now and they are a small breed. It's also pretty good as far as quality too. However, I don't know how available it would be at your local pet stores. We usually buy our food online along with discount coupons that websites offer  

Another food that I could recommend if you're looking for something now and can find in most pet stores would be Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit for small breeds. The kibbles are pretty small and the quality is great as well.


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Grandma Mae's Country Naturals for puppy or their grain free, which is all life stages. Small kibble that's good and inexpensive. Its what my pup was eating, and my sisters 12lb dog, who is a picky eater, likes the grain free.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Holistic Select has a small breed puppy food that would be good. Also, Wellness has a small breed puppy food. While I like Fromm Gold Puppy, if it's hard for you to find then I would choose one of the two I previously mentioned. I like Acana, but the kibble pieces might be a little big for your tiny pup. Pinnacle is a fine, small size kibble, too. I haven't ever fed Precise so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Okay, so...I stand correct, there _is_ a pet store that carries Fromm! Pet Food Warehouse, they are also trying to get Addiction in as well! They carry all of the lines of Fromm. So that will go on my list too. I will make a final decision when the puppies are born I think.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

fromm (4 star and grain free) is tiny, when I first saw it, I thought it was cat food


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

Just a note for you to keep in mind as well is that small breed dogs don't always need smaller kibble. I was under the impression for the longest time that dog food labeled for small breeds was specially formulated for their smaller bodies but there really isn't much of a nutritional difference, if any. My small breed (Miniature Pinscher Chihuahua cross, 9 lbs) actually does better with a regular adult-sized kibble simply because if the kibble is any smaller he will swallow without chewing more often than not. I have both adult-sized kibble and small breed sized kibble and feed him in a feeding toy to help him slow down a bit.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

canine caviar is the smallest I seen....even smaller then fromm


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I honestly don't think smaller dogs need smaller kibble. My cats (well, my smallest is 10lbs, bigger than some small dogs) eat my dog's food all the time who is 50lbs. Never had a problem with them not being able to eat it. And, they have teeth! I've never had a small dog though and don't plan on getting one, so a cat is the closest small dog analog I can come up with, LOL!


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

ClicketySnap said:


> Just a note for you to keep in mind as well is that small breed dogs don't always need smaller kibble. I was under the impression for the longest time that dog food labeled for small breeds was specially formulated for their smaller bodies but there really isn't much of a nutritional difference, if any. My small breed (Miniature Pinscher Chihuahua cross, 9 lbs) actually does better with a regular adult-sized kibble simply because if the kibble is any smaller he will swallow without chewing more often than not. I have both adult-sized kibble and small breed sized kibble and feed him in a feeding toy to help him slow down a bit.


I wasn't asking because of nutrition or breed size, but the kibble size itself. He will be a tiny puppy, I don't want him struggling to eat food that is bigger than his mouth is until he's older and can handle something like that. I like All Life Stages foods, so I was curious because I don't currently have a dog right now. My last one was a Rottweiler. So I needed opinions.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Felix said:


> I honestly don't think smaller dogs need smaller kibble. My cats (well, my smallest is 10lbs, bigger than some small dogs) eat my dog's food all the time who is 50lbs. Never had a problem with them not being able to eat it. And, they have teeth! I've never had a small dog though and don't plan on getting one, so a cat is the closest small dog analog I can come up with, LOL!


I just worry about the puppy having trouble eating bigger sized kibble at his age (he will be 8 weeks when we get him), I don't want him not able to bite through thicker kibble and hurt his teeth at his age. 



I think I will go with the Fromm line for now until he gets older and afterwards it won't matter as much. I just have to look at the formulas and bag size as well.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Matsuro said:


> I just worry about the puppy having trouble eating bigger sized kibble at his age (he will be 8 weeks when we get him), I don't want him not able to bite through thicker kibble and hurt his teeth at his age.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the Fromm line for now until he gets older and afterwards it won't matter as much. I just have to look at the formulas and bag size as well.


i think it's funny that people baby dogs so much. My kitten was 2 lbs and 10 weeks when I got him and he preferred the dog's big kibble to his kitten food from day 1, LOL! Was a sight to see a tiny kitten eating with a dog that was 1000% bigger than him!


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

Matsuro said:


> I wasn't asking because of nutrition or breed size, but the kibble size itself. He will be a tiny puppy, I don't want him struggling to eat food that is bigger than his mouth is until he's older and can handle something like that. I like All Life Stages foods, so I was curious because I don't currently have a dog right now. My last one was a Rottweiler. So I needed opinions.


I understand that. When the puppy goes through teething you will be softening the kibble for a while anyway so plan on experimenting with different kibble no matter how much effort you put into choosing one. I remember I switched my puppy to a different kibble brand when he stopped being interested because I thought maybe the kibble was too big but it hurt him to eat any size of kibble. Softening the kibble for a few minutes with warm water solved that issue in a heartbeat.


----------

